# [risolto]OpenOffice fa i capricci

## Uzzi

Salve a tutti, ho sulmio Gentoo OpenOffice-bin 2.0.4 ma codesto programma nel salvare una tabella da calc in html mi fa una schifezza,non rispetta i bordi, la larghezza delle colonne ecc ecc.

La conversione dello stesso file su altre distro Ã¨ migliore. Ora ho pensato di aver cannato le USE flag per la compilazione. Qualcuno saprebbe darmi due drittine su dove andare a parare, Gogglando non ho trovato molti record.

Vi prego Ã¨ un'esigenza dettata dal un progetto importante che sto seguendo.

Grazie e ciao a tutti

UzziLast edited by Uzzi on Tue Nov 28, 2006 1:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

Se hai usato il bin c'è poco da dire, magari il problema è di java e di come lo hai installato ...

----------

## Uzzi

Questa Ã¨ la mia config di java:

```
The following VMs are available for generation-2:

1)      Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.03 [blackdown-jdk-1.4.2]

2)      Blackdown JRE 1.4.2.03 [blackdown-jre-1.4.2]

*)      Sun JDK 1.5.0.08 [sun-jdk-1.5]

4)      Sun JRE 1.5.0.08 [sun-jre-bin-1.5]
```

Sarebbe forse meglio utilizzare 

 *Quote:*   

> app-office/openoffice

 

invece del bin?

----------

## Kernel78

 *Uzzi wrote:*   

> Sarebbe forse meglio utilizzare 
> 
>  *Quote:*   app-office/openoffice 
> 
> invece del bin?

 

Non penso proprio, il bin è uguale per tutti ...

Purtroppo non saprei dove suggerirti di controllare ...

----------

## richard77

Io proverei a copiare la directory di configurazione (dovrebbe essere ~./openoffice o simile, ora non ho modo di controllare) dalla distro che funziona.

Fai una copia della directory originale e occhio ai permessi.

----------

## Uzzi

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> Io proverei a copiare la directory di configurazione (dovrebbe essere ~./openoffice o simile, ora non ho modo di controllare) dalla distro che funziona.
> 
> Fai una copia della directory originale e occhio ai permessi.

 

Ok, anche se in ubuntu si chiama .openoffice-2-0 e in Gentoo .ooo-2.0.

I pemessi non dobrebbero essereun problemavisto che l'utente Ã¨ lo stesso.

Proviamo

ciao e grazie

----------

## Uzzi

Nulla da fare, permangono gli stessi identici problemi di conversione.

Uff!

Non so davvero come risolvere!!!!!!!!

----------

## Kernel78

Prova qui probabilmente riescono ad aiutarti meglio di noi ...

----------

## Uzzi

Eh infatti ho messo giÃ  da un po' di tempo un post in qyel forum,ma nessuno praticamente mi ha detto comepoter risolvere!

Ma cacchio Ã¨ una cosa davvero cosÃ¬ diffcile?Non pensavo!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *Uzzi wrote:*   

> Eh infatti ho messo giÃ  da un po' di tempo un post in qyel forum,ma nessuno praticamente mi ha detto comepoter risolvere!

 

Ma ti hanno detto qualcosa?

 *Quote:*   

> Ma cacchio Ã¨ una cosa davvero cosÃ¬ diffcile?Non pensavo!!!

 

Intuitivamente (non conosco i dettagli sull'export di OO) potrebbe essere differente semplicemente il file di configurazione che definisce il formato dell'export.

Oppure potrebbe essere il convertitore profondamente diverso.

Come prova "facile" potresti provare a scaricare e installare il binario scaricato direttamente da OO.org, per vedere cosa fa.

Come prova "lunga" potresti provare a compilare openoffice (non -bin) stando attento alle USE flag.

----------

## Kernel78

Un dubbio: hai la stessa versione di OOo sia in gentoo che in ubuntu ?

----------

## Uzzi

Si stessa versione ,la 2.0.4.

Nel forum di Ooo nessuno mi ha risposto praticamente!Sigh sigh!

----------

## Kernel78

Mi viene un altro dubbio, sei sicuro che gli html prodotti siano diversi ?

Non dico che vengano visualizzati diversamente ma che siano proprio diversi.

Non è che potresti postarli (se non sono troppo grandi) ?

P.S. abbiamo capito che non sai come risolvere ecc ecc ... ma potresti smetterla di "piangerti addosso" ? Se non abbiamo idea di come aiutarti non è che veniamo illuminati dai piagnistei. Io faccio del mio meglio per aiutarti, pur non essendo esperto di OOo ma l'eccessivo vittimismo mi stanca velocemente.

Grazie.

----------

## Uzzi

Allora qui puoi vedere l'output fatto da gentoo.

Mentre qui puoi vedere la versione di ubuntu che Ã¨ la stessa di debian.

Ho provato anche con il server dove ho installo debian.

Scusate, ma Ã¨ davvero importantissimo per me uscirne.

Grazie mille

----------

## Kernel78

Ok, prova a guardare in Strumenti -> Opzioni -> Carica/salva -> Compatibilità HTML prima su ubuntu, ti segni tutti i valori e li confronti con quelli su gentoo.

Se questo ancora non dovesse bastare prova a postare un link al file originale e provo a vedere come risulta se lo converto sul mio ...

----------

## Uzzi

Questa Ã¨ la prima cosa he ho fatto,ho usato le stesse identiche impostazioni tra ubuntu e Gentoo!

Ti darei voentieri il file ma Ã¨ un malloppo pesantissimo e complicatissimo, pieno di formule e rimandi tra le varie tabelle!

Insomma un macello!

Poi non saprei come mandartelo. Dimmi tu  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

Puoi metterlo su quel sito (se ne hai l'accesso) o puoi usare un servizio di file hosting.

----------

## Uzzi

Ok, Ã¨ che nn voglio diffondere il file.

Ti faccio una sola pagina!

Qnd l'hai prelevato avvisami che lo tolgo subito.

Lo trovi Qui

grazie davvero mille

----------

## pingoo

Non mi picchiate se la butto là, che sia un problema di font?

----------

## Kernel78

Scaricato, se vuoi toglierlo fai pure...

Purtroppo tra poco stacco e fino a domani non ho il tempo materiale per poterlo guardare per bene ...

----------

## randomaze

 *Uzzi wrote:*   

> Allora qui puoi vedere l'output fatto da gentoo.
> 
> Mentre qui puoi vedere la versione di ubuntu che Ã¨ la stessa di debian.

 

Non capisco.

Non vedo margini errati o simili, nella pagina generata da ubuntu i bordi delle colonne sono marcati mentre la pagina generata da gentoo usa dei font particolari e non usa i border sulle colonne. Se sono corrette direi che esteticamente é meglio la versione gentoo (ma non quadra con il tuo problema...).

Comuqnue i due HTML differiscono tra loro sopratutto in una cosa: uno (4a.html) usa solo le proprietà dell'html senza i css mentre l'altro (a4ub.html) sovrappone alle proprietà dei tag html anche le proprieta del css (usando la proprietà style), sopratutto per disegnare il bordo delle caselle.

Peraltro entrambi usano dei font differenti qui e li, quindi non sottovaluterei il parere di pingoo, ricorda che OOo ha una gestione dei font separata dal resto del sistema, quindi se un font si vede li dentro non é detto che sia visibile anche nel browser.

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

Sposto il thread... siamo entrati nella fase "configurazione avanzata"  :Wink: 

----------

## Uzzi

Guardate cosa m'hanno risposto in OooForum:

Leggete

A questo punto la soluzione sarebbe emergere la 2.1 su gentoo, qualcuno sa se Ã¨ disponibile nel portage?

O mi tocca prendermi i sorgenti?

Hola

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Adesso, al di là dell'errore specifico con OO.o ma data la semplicità del linguaggio html non faresti prima a scriverti a mano la pagina o a modificarla, una volta generata da OOo?

----------

## Uzzi

Eh ma non trattandosi di una sola pagina ma decine starei davvero molto tempo!

Potrei farlo sa si tratasse di una singola pagina!

----------

## Kernel78

 *Uzzi wrote:*   

> Eh ma non trattandosi di una sola pagina ma decine starei davvero molto tempo!
> 
> Potrei farlo sa si tratasse di una singola pagina!

 

Potresti scriverti un css unico e applicarlo a tutte le pagine oppure installare la versione 2.1.0_rc1 di openoffice-bin, attenzione che è hard-masked ...

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Uzzi wrote:*   Eh ma non trattandosi di una sola pagina ma decine starei davvero molto tempo!
> 
> Potrei farlo sa si tratasse di una singola pagina! 
> 
> Potresti scriverti un css unico e applicarlo a tutte le pagine oppure installare la versione 2.1.0_rc1 di openoffice-bin, attenzione che è hard-masked ...

 

Potrebbe anche modificare l'ebuild (sorgente) e applicare la patch di qui si parla in OOo.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Uzzi

Sai che forse questa dei css Ã¨ la cosa piÃ¹ semplice e piÃ¹ efficace?

Grazie dell'ottimo consiglio, lo farÃ² subito!!!  :Laughing: Last edited by Uzzi on Tue Nov 28, 2006 8:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *Uzzi wrote:*   Eh ma non trattandosi di una sola pagina ma decine starei davvero molto tempo!
> 
> Potrei farlo sa si tratasse di una singola pagina! 
> 
> Potresti scriverti un css unico e applicarlo a tutte le pagine oppure installare la versione 2.1.0_rc1 di openoffice-bin, attenzione che è hard-masked ... 
> ...

 

Quindi secondo te prendere un ebuild con i sorgenti, modificarlo per applicare la patch (ottenendo così un overlay) sarebbe preferibile rispetto ad usare un ebuild ufficiale (seppure har masked) ? Io se posso evito di mettere mano agli ebuild in questo modo se incappo in qualche problema è più probabile che altri ci siano incappati mentre se mi personalizzo una cosa si apre un infinito universo di possibili problemi in cui potrei incappare solo io  :Confused: 

----------

## Uzzi

Ho smascherato il 2.1 e adesso esporta con bordi come su ubuntu!

Gragazzi che sollievo!

Grazie a tutti!

----------

## Kernel78

Segna il topic come [risolto]

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Quindi secondo te prendere un ebuild con i sorgenti, modificarlo per applicare la patch (ottenendo così un overlay) sarebbe preferibile rispetto ad usare un ebuild ufficiale (seppure har masked) ? Io se posso evito di mettere mano agli ebuild in questo modo se incappo in qualche problema è più probabile che altri ci siano incappati mentre se mi personalizzo una cosa si apre un infinito universo di possibili problemi in cui potrei incappare solo io 

 

In realtà secondo me "dipende": nel caso specifico la versione hard masked potrebbe essere tale perché talvolta corrompe i documenti. Ma d'altro canto provare una patch su un programma come OOo potrebbe essere un lavoro una decina di ore almeno.... diciamo che sarebbe da valutare di volta in volta  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Quindi secondo te prendere un ebuild con i sorgenti, modificarlo per applicare la patch (ottenendo così un overlay) sarebbe preferibile rispetto ad usare un ebuild ufficiale (seppure har masked) ? Io se posso evito di mettere mano agli ebuild in questo modo se incappo in qualche problema è più probabile che altri ci siano incappati mentre se mi personalizzo una cosa si apre un infinito universo di possibili problemi in cui potrei incappare solo io  
> 
> In realtà secondo me "dipende": nel caso specifico la versione hard masked potrebbe essere tale perché talvolta corrompe i documenti. Ma d'altro canto provare una patch su un programma come OOo potrebbe essere un lavoro una decina di ore almeno.... diciamo che sarebbe da valutare di volta in volta 

 

Non vorrei stare a spaccare il capello in 4 ma in questo caso tu riterresti più affidabile patchare personalmente OOo invece che usare una versione HM ? Pensi che che le probabilità di corruzione di un documento diminuiscano se usi il "fai da te" ? Mi sfugge la tua logica, non tanto in linea generale ma nello specifico consiglio che hai dato  :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Pensi che che le probabilità di corruzione di un documento diminuiscano se usi il "fai da te" ?

 

Se la patch é ad'hoc per lo specifico problema (in questo caso l'export delle tabelle) si.

Se invece la patch é cumulativa di altre 483 cose qualche problema potrebbe esserci.

Poi comuqnue di questa patch c'é stato solo il commento nel forum ma nessun link e nessuna "certificazione di provenienza o affidabilità" quindi comunque si tratta di ragionamenti teorici.

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Pensi che che le probabilità di corruzione di un documento diminuiscano se usi il "fai da te" ? 
> 
> Se la patch é ad'hoc per lo specifico problema (in questo caso l'export delle tabelle) si.
> 
> Se invece la patch é cumulativa di altre 483 cose qualche problema potrebbe esserci.
> ...

 

Il link invece c'è, nel forum OOo viene fatto riferimento a questa funzionalità ma risulta chiuso non per la funzionalità della patch ma (cito) :"closed because fix available in OOo2.1 (m191)"

Se tu ti sei perso quel link come si presuppone dalla tua risposta su quali basi hai dato il suggerimento di usare una patch di cui tu stesso dubitativi, sia come provenienza sia come affidabilità e ufficialità ?

Seguendo cmq il link verso la patch, come ho fatto io, il commento di chiusura che ho riportato farebbe supporre che la patch di per se sia stata "abbandonata" in quanto la funzionalità è direttamente implementata nella 2.1 quindi piuttosto che cercare di patchare manualmente OOo con quella singola patch sfruttare la 2.1 nella quale il problema è risolto.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> (..)
> 
> Seguendo cmq il link verso la patch, come ho fatto io, il commento di chiusura che ho riportato farebbe supporre che la patch di per se sia stata "abbandonata" in quanto la funzionalità è direttamente implementata nella 2.1 quindi piuttosto che cercare di patchare manualmente OOo con quella singola patch sfruttare la 2.1 nella quale il problema è risolto.

 

Beh, immagino che pero che nella versione 2.1 ci siano MOOOLTE cose di testing/instabili....e -come consigliato ANCHE sul forum OOo- io ritengo sia una scelta MIGLIORE (in quanto a stabilità) continuare ad usare la versione stabile "hand-patched"   :Wink: 

Penso fosse questo che volesse dire anche  Randomaze...

----------

## Kernel78

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   (..)
> 
> Seguendo cmq il link verso la patch, come ho fatto io, il commento di chiusura che ho riportato farebbe supporre che la patch di per se sia stata "abbandonata" in quanto la funzionalità è direttamente implementata nella 2.1 quindi piuttosto che cercare di patchare manualmente OOo con quella singola patch sfruttare la 2.1 nella quale il problema è risolto. 
> 
> Beh, immagino che pero che nella versione 2.1 ci siano MOOOLTE cose di testing/instabili....e -come consigliato ANCHE sul forum OOo- io ritengo sia una scelta MIGLIORE (in quanto a stabilità) continuare ad usare la versione stabile "hand-patched"  
> ...

 

Ok, quindi ritieni che usare una patch abbandonata dia più sicurezza e stabilità ?  :Confused: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*    *Kernel78 wrote:*   (..)
> 
> Seguendo cmq il link verso la patch, come ho fatto io, il commento di chiusura che ho riportato farebbe supporre che la patch di per se sia stata "abbandonata" in quanto la funzionalità è direttamente implementata nella 2.1 quindi piuttosto che cercare di patchare manualmente OOo con quella singola patch sfruttare la 2.1 nella quale il problema è risolto. 
> 
> Beh, immagino che pero che nella versione 2.1 ci siano MOOOLTE cose di testing/instabili....e -come consigliato ANCHE sul forum OOo- io ritengo sia una scelta MIGLIORE (in quanto a stabilità) continuare ad usare la versione stabile "hand-patched"  
> ...

 

Beh, di per se quella patch non mi è sembrata troppo "invasiva" soprattutto in un software come OO, quindi ritengo che potrebbe essere + sicura quella patch li che installare la versione la versione BETA (di TUTTE le componenti, quindi...) di un programma cosi grosso...

Considerando anche il fatto che altre distribuzioni, che GENERALMENTE sono abb attente alla 'sicurezza' dei programmi inseriti nei loro repository (tipo debian/ubuntu) sembra ne facciano ancora uso....

Questa ovviamente è la mia idea, poi posso essere benissimo d'accordo sul fatto che magari non vale la pena di ricompilare TUTTO OO per questo, o che alla fine su un sistema home/desktop  usare un software in testing(HARD testing, è bene ricordarlo...) non sia la fine del mondo etc etc...

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Beh, di per se quella patch non mi è sembrata troppo "invasiva" soprattutto in un software come OO, quindi ritengo che potrebbe essere + sicura quella patch li che installare la versione la versione BETA (di TUTTE le componenti, quindi...) di un programma cosi grosso...
> 
> Considerando anche il fatto che altre distribuzioni, che GENERALMENTE sono abb attente alla 'sicurezza' dei programmi inseriti nei loro repository (tipo debian/ubuntu) sembra ne facciano ancora uso....
> 
> Questa ovviamente è la mia idea, poi posso essere benissimo d'accordo sul fatto che magari non vale la pena di ricompilare TUTTO OO per questo, o che alla fine su un sistema home/desktop  usare un software in testing(HARD testing, è bene ricordarlo...) non sia la fine del mondo etc etc...
> ...

 

Il fatto, penso sia bene ricordarlo, è che quella patch non è marcata come risolta di per se ma risulta chiusa perchè quell'inconveniente è risolto nella 2.1 quindi non è nemmeno detto che quella patch funzioni correttamente, l'hanno chiusa perchè inutile ...

----------

## randomaze

In realtá non capisco come mai scaldarsi tanto comunque...

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Se tu ti sei perso quel link come si presuppone dalla tua risposta su quali basi hai dato il suggerimento di usare una patch di cui tu stesso dubitativi, sia come provenienza sia come affidabilità e ufficialità ?

 

...no, non ho seguito il link, non ho letto il bug e non ho neanche visto se quella patch aveva il bollino blu o meno. A volte seguo i link dei post e a volte no, dipende se ho tempo e voglia. Se non ho tempo e/o voglia non lo faccio. 

Ho semplicemente aggiunto una possibile soluzione alla lista di quelle che erano già state date. Non mi sembra di aver detto nulla di fantasioso e neanche di aver dichiarato che era l'unico modo possibile.

Una volta che c'è un elenco di possibili soluzioni sta all'utente decidere quale è quella che per tempo/voglia/conoscenze è la migliore per lui. Potrebbe anche decidere di fare in qualche altro modo che gli è venuto in mente o che gli hanno suggerito da qualche altra parte.

E in tutto questo continuo a non vedere cosa ci sia di strano.

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ...no, non ho seguito il link, non ho letto il bug e non ho neanche visto se quella patch aveva il bollino blu o meno. A volte seguo i link dei post e a volte no, dipende se ho tempo e voglia. Se non ho tempo e/o voglia non lo faccio. 
> 
> Ho semplicemente aggiunto una possibile soluzione alla lista di quelle che erano già state date. Non mi sembra di aver detto nulla di fantasioso e neanche di aver dichiarato che era l'unico modo possibile.
> 
> Una volta che c'è un elenco di possibili soluzioni sta all'utente decidere quale è quella che per tempo/voglia/conoscenze è la migliore per lui. Potrebbe anche decidere di fare in qualche altro modo che gli è venuto in mente o che gli hanno suggerito da qualche altra parte.
> ...

 

Vedi, nemmeno io ho sempre il tempo e la voglia di leggere tutte le discussioni e documentarmi su tutti gli argomenti trattati ma se decido di proporre una soluzione cerco di fare del mio meglio per proporne una affidabile.

Soprattutto se la soluzione che vorrei proporre comporta un onere non indifferente come la ricompilazione di OOo cerco di capire quali garanzie ci siano che questo possa dare risultati sperati.

Poi ovvio che ognuno è libero di proporre le soluzioni che preferisce ma io ritengo sia una questione di rispetto proporre soluzioni che siano il più affidabili e ponderate possibili, non mi limito a postare soluzioni a caso senza documentarmi prima su quale possa essere la possibilità di riuscita.

Evidentemente o richiedo da me uno standard di qualità più alto del tuo nelle risposte che fornisco o il tuo interesse per avere un maggior numero di post al tuo attivo è maggiore del mio.

Se fossi stato io a ricevere una risposta come la tua mi sarei sentito preso per i fondelli ma evidentemente è solo un problema mio visto che su un forum di volontari mi aspetto cmq un minimo di professionalità.

----------

